# Connexion internet très lente



## rider-728 (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau sur mac, je viens donc d'acheter un iMac G5 et malgré que le signal wifi détecté est maximal la connexion reste vraiment lente, environ 5 minutes pour afficher une page.. J'ai un pc dans la même pièce également en wifi et qui a une connexion normal.. Si quelqu'un à une idée d'ou cela peux venir?


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2012)

Il a bien son antenne de branchée ton G5 ?
Le truc en plastique blanc : http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t199122.html


----------

